# Nc cubers willing to staff



## Caleb/spooderskewb (May 13, 2019)

Any cubers in nc willing to staff at a comp in Goldsboro I'm planning on organizing


----------



## greentgoatgal (May 15, 2019)

Should probably actually plan the comp first. People will staff


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (May 15, 2019)

greentgoatgal said:


> Should probably actually plan the comp first. People will staff


Ohhhhhhhhh. I'm dumb


----------

